# Sanding Sealer



## just4fun (Apr 6, 2007)

I had a quick question about sanding sealer and woodturning. 

I have done flat work for about 15 years and never used a sanding sealer but recently I have watched quite a few turning videos and see many people using a sanding sealer. So I was wondering... is this more common in woodturning? If so... why? 

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

just4fun said:


> I had a quick question about sanding sealer and woodturning.
> 
> I have done flat work for about 15 years and never used a sanding sealer but recently I have watched quite a few turning videos and see many people using a sanding sealer. So I was wondering... is this more common in woodturning? If so... why?
> 
> Thanks


I've never used it for a finish in turning. But, for flatwork, I use it under most film finishes, especially for lacquer.












 







.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Sanding sealer is just shellac (usually). It is used on turning for several reasons. First, it dries fast. Second, it sands easy. Third, you can apply any finish over top of it. Fourth, it will stiffen any areas of tearout so you can re-turn/sand the area smooth. I'm sure there are others, but these are why I use it. Good luck.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Sanding sealer is just shellac (usually). It is used on turning for several reasons. First, it dries fast. Second, it sands easy. Third, you can apply any finish over top of it. Fourth, it will stiffen any areas of tearout so you can re-turn/sand the area smooth. I'm sure there are others, but these are why I use it. Good luck.


To add to this there are different types of sanding sealer. If you were to use polyurethane for your finish you need to use a dewaxed/wax free sanding sealer. If you put polyurethane over sanding sealer that was not wax free the top coat will not adhere correctly. So it needs to be compatible with your choice of top coat.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Sanding sealer an optional step in finishing woodturnings that's not always necessary. Same as flat work many folks do not use sanding sealers every time they finish bare wood.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

I use the water base from ace hardware,dries fast and sands easy.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Does it affect color at all?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Minimally.


----------



## cionow777 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Sanding sealer - pens*

I use sanding sealer on all the pens that I make. It does a good job of providing a smooth surface that can be quickly leveled our, just the same on flat pieces. It goes on several times, usually between 200 - 400 grits. Works great, doesn't take much extra time to apply. Doesn't really affect the color.

Kevin
Alabama
www.mazurkapens.com


----------

